# Why did you get your hedgehog?



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm curious as to the reason behind some people becoming hedgie parents.

For me, it was seeing a cute picture of one with his/her head stuck in a toilet paper roll:

http://weheartit.com/entry/7997336

And I've always wanted a little creature of my own. :roll:

What about you guys?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think my fascination of hedgehogs started with me running across a video of a schipperke and a hedgie on Youtube. After that I watched pretty much every video of hedgehogs available on Youtube. I couldn't get over how cute they were! Since I was feeling a little lonely with just one cat in the house, I started researching about hedgehogs. I honestly did not make up my mind for a whole year before finally deciding that I wanted to adopt one. I'm glad that I had waited so long before I adopted Kashi, because I was very well prepared and it gave me time to mull over the idea of having a hedgehog as a pet.

I haven't had a single regret about adopting Kashi, and he has brought joy into my life.

My cats aren't cuddlers, so when I want to cuddle and my boyfriend isn't around, Kashi is always there for me to snuggle with me! He is so cute, whenever I look at him, it brings me a sense of happiness seeing his peaceful sweet face


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

This post http://cuteoverload.com/2009/10/09/taking-one-for-the-team/ on cute overload made me want one. Seriously, look at the hedgehog section (or any section for that matter). Your day will be brighter


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Did some research and found a (somewhat) local dealer that would have babies coming in the next few months.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

I was browsing a local "for sale" section and came across someone wanting to get rid of her hedgehog, and was completely curious so started all the hedgie research, and the rest is history!


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

i was looking on craigslist, and i came across a listing for baby hedgies, and at first i said, jokingly, to my mom: "Hey, mom, how about a hedgehog?" But, to my surprise, she thought it was a great idea...so i did as much research as i could, and then, when i was sure that i could take care of one, i emailed the owner, and a week later, i had Hodge-Podge!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

wanted one since third grade, did the research, and now i have henry.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

I was living with roommates at the time and was limited to the types of pet I could have. I wanted something more interactive than say, a hamster or fish, but something that could sleep in a cage. I also liked that they are unique and so full of personality. It ended up being fate, because as soon as I had decided I wanted a hedgehog in an area with very few, I found one within days! The rest is history...


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always had a pet around, and only recently my dog passed away. she was a huge part of the family, so now that she's gone it has felt pretty quiet and lonely around here without an animal to fuss over. my friends cat was having kittens and I thought that would be a great opportunity to add another to the family. but my dad spends a lot of time at home, especially during the day while I'm at school so he said that he'd rather not have a cat running around ripping everything to pieces lol. so I was limited to something in a cage. my mom kept suggesting to get a hamster or a gerbil or something, but you can't really make relationships with them. so I found this website and started reading every single thread on this forum lol. I realized that a hedgehog would be perfect for me and now I'm waiting to get him in 2 weeks


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw an ad in my local paper years ago for hedgehogs. That was when they were first in my city. My husband thought I was crazy when I said I wanted hedgehogs, we hadn't heard of them before then as pets. I think they were in the U.S. a couple of years before that. I brought home 3 hedgehogs and that was the start!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a college student, and I wanted a little pet that I could snuggle with and take care of, because my motherly instinct wasn't fulfilled by a fish in a tank. And so I was looking online at pictures of cute small animals, and then I saw a picture of a hedgehog, and I was like "OMG SO CUTE!" And I remembered seeing something on the news a while back about this kid in Ohio or somewhere who wanted a hedgehog for years but they were illegal in his town, and his mom was like "Oh, well if you can get them to change the law you can get one LOL" thinking he'd forget about it and move on. But instead he did two years of research and made a presentation in front of the town board, and they changed the law. And the little hedgehog he showed on the news was adorable and I was like "alright, decided." So I called up a breeder nearby, and less than a week later I had Regina! I know it was a fast decision, but I take my responsibilities as a hedgie mom very seriously and I love my little baby so much! I have not regretted my decision once! She always makes me smile


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

That's good that the boy perservered with his plans to have a hedgehog. Some of the restrictions on where you can legally own hedgehoigs have never made sense to me.
You sound like a very loving hedgehog mom


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

itbrti said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn0flJnBXD0
> 
> Did some research and found a (somewhat) local dealer that would have babies coming in the next few months.


THIS. I saw this video and fell in love. I thought they were so cute. I couldn't get one at the time because I was living in a dorm, and then I didn't know where I would end up in grad school (one of my choices was in Georgia, where you wouldn't be allowed to own a hedgehog). I spent three years obsessing over hedgehogs and doing research. And then when I knew I was staying in NC, I got one. Then two weeks later, I got another  No regrets.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> That's good that the boy perservered with his plans to have a hedgehog. Some of the restrictions on where you can legally own hedgehoigs have never made sense to me.


Yeah, someday that kid's going to be president!



Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> You sound like a very loving hedgehog mom


Thank you  *blushes*


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I've wanted a hedgehog since the first grade, when one of my friends brought one to school for show and tell. I really started getting crazy about it when I was a sophomore in highschool haha studied EVERYTHING... but my folks said no I didn't have the $250 it would take to get a hedgie. SO... I graduated highschool, and was in my third year of college, when my boyfriend found out he was going to be deployed. I was absolutely miserable (let me just tell you, military relationships SUCK!!... but he's worth it haha  ). He left in September, and my birthday's in November. I'd been saving up for a hedgehog for a while (in a jar labeled "hedgefund") but not getting very far-- I was in a car wreck, and then got sick, so my money had to go elsewhere for a while. November rolled around and one day there was an envelope in the mailbox and a huge bouquet of flowers on the doorstep-- in the envelope was a check he'd sent with a girl's name on it, and another for Petsmart. He explained to me via computer that he had found a girl in Idaho who was selling her hedgie, and that he wanted me to go buy him, and then go to Petsmart and spoil him rotten. I have the best boyfriend in the world. So, we went and got Igel, and now we have his baby Penny!  Soon to join the herd is Kirpi!
Whenever I'm missing my soldier, I get out Igel and we cuddle for hours. He started out so cranky, but now he is so loving and cuddly to me. My soldier calls him his "place-keeper" XD

I have loved every moment of hedgehog-motherhood. They are so individual and special, and I'm so lucky to have them in my life!!


----------



## LunaLinda (Apr 27, 2011)

Wanted one since I was in first grade but (fortunately?) none were available anywhere in the country. Then worked in South Korea for a while and saw them in the petshops next to bunnies and toirtoises and fish. Was amazed! Researched like crazy and set up stuff ages before I got her. no regrets whatsoever. :mrgreen:


----------

